# Frying Fish



## edh (Sep 7, 2020)

Does the kind of cooking oil used to fry fish change the taste of the fish?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL
jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep. Only deep fry with peanut oil.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

edh said:


> Does the kind of cooking oil used to fry fish change the taste of the fish?


Don't know! Never used anything but peanut oil.


----------

